# 1994 -2004 s10



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

anyone know if i can get a chevy s10 extended cab body? i want a replica of my 95 s10 in ho scale....


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Never seen one in an X-cab and in that bodystyle. Under a couple different names, Hot Wheels had a reg cab swb S-10 in the '83-'92 bodystyle that if resincast, would work on some different chassis. Close but no cigar.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Ugh I had a '94 S-10 and it was the biggest POS I ever owned. Still, style-wise I'd pick the S-10 over a Ranger or Dakota from the same timeframe.

Good luck with your quest!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

compared with the ranger, Id say its a wash but the Dakotas are sweet! Even the earlier boxy bodystyle was preferable to any ford or chevy from the same years.

But the new Colorado is a nice looking rig. Easily the best looking GM pickup in a LONG time. The crewcab seems to really benefit from the bodystyle. Too bad its too dinky and underpowered though...bringing us back to the Dakota. Mopar, baby!


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

my '94 s10 ext cab was good to me I sold it with 218,000 miles for $2,900. I never expected to get that much from a well used truck. 

Now anyone have two of them in HO scale?


Dave


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Maybe this one???*



deadman said:


> anyone know if i can get a chevy s10 extended cab body? i want a replica of my 95 s10 in ho scale....


Are you referring to this body style?










I bought that big thing a couple of years ago for my "to-do-box" of potential resin projects, but she ended up as a trackside accessory item.

Now I put her on my diorama for comparison I feel a sudden urge to convert the diecast to a motorized cruiser (T-Jet chassis + separated front axle) and add a trailer hook... :hat:

BTW: The diecast was distributed under the Schuco/Hongwell/Cararama label if memory serves me well and should be still available (somewhere...)!

Greetings from the other side of the pond,

Claus


----------



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

its similar to that with a different front facia and different body lines .


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I've had a Dakota, S10, Silverado and Colorado (in that order). The Dakota (mid 1990's lease special $1200 one time payment for a one year lease!) and S10 were okay , the Silverado was very nice (guess that's what you get when you go full size) my current 2005 Colorado Crew Cab is nice looking and powered ok, 20+ MPG with a 4x4. Drove the newer Dakota when I bought the Chevy and the Colorado was much nicer.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The asymmetrical rear wheel well bulges on the Colorado make me twitch. It's such a bold design choice that you either love it or hate it and I fall into the latter category. I've owned Chevy's and always had great luck with them from a running gear perspective. Bodies and everything semi-attached to the body, not so much. I also owned a Dodge RAM for 10 years and it looked great but 12 mpg city and 12.001 mpg highway made commuting a huge expense.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Ugh I had a '94 S-10 and it was the biggest POS I ever owned. Still, style-wise I'd pick the S-10 over a Ranger or Dakota from the same timeframe.
> 
> Good luck with your quest!


Did you have the intake manifold gasket problem that plagued those engines?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

AfxToo said:


> The asymmetrical rear wheel well bulges on the Colorado make me twitch. It's such a bold design choice that you either love it or hate it and I fall into the latter category. I've owned Chevy's and always had great luck with them from a running gear perspective. Bodies and everything semi-attached to the body, not so much. I also owned a Dodge RAM for 10 years and it looked great but 12 mpg city and 12.001 mpg highway made commuting a huge expense.


Mine does not have the weird shaped wheel wells. I was able to get a 4x4 with symmetrical body colored wheels wells (i.e. not the z71). Not sure if they still make them that way.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Jerzferno said:


> Did you have the intake manifold gasket problem that plagued those engines?


Yep -- that and a lot more, from the ignition system, to the brakes, etc., etc. Was a big waste of cash. The first year I had it it worked fine, no issues. Then it seemed like as soon as I spent a wad of cash to fix a problem, a week or two later a new problem surfaced. Maybe I had a lemon, whatever, all I know is the only things that worked without issue were the trick entended visors and the Toyo tires I added. :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

S10 Slot car fodder....

I had 32's on my 1983 S10 4X4 similar to this.









They are Stompers I have two one AMC Spirit and a Black S10 regular cab pickup.









and the AMC











Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

1976Cordoba said:


> Yep -- that and a lot more, from the ignition system, to the brakes, etc., etc. Was a big waste of cash. The first year I had it it worked fine, no issues. Then it seemed like as soon as I spent a wad of cash to fix a problem, a week or two later a new problem surfaced. Maybe I had a lemon, whatever, all I know is the only things that worked without issue were the trick entended visors and the Toyo tires I added. :freak:


heh heh... guess we were lucky we got rid of our '94 S-10 Blazer after less than two years. we actually really liked it, but the payments were pretty high, and then my wife got pregnant with our first... out with the new Blazer, in with the used Taurus wagon. now THAT was a bucket of carp... only took me two sets of head gaskets to figure that out. the 3.8 made it pretty quick, but apparently that engine has ALWAYS had issues.

but back on topic--hey Dave, I have a whole bunch of those Stompers happy meal toys in lots of different body styles. i still pick them up whenever i see them at yard sales and flea markets because they look like they'd make good slot car conversions. i keep saying i'm gonna try a couple of them on Tjets, but i haven't gotten around to it...

--rick


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Claus, thats a Silverado which is a fullsize pickup. 

And that AMC SX/4 (thats what the 4wd version of the spirit was called) is pretty sweet! 32's on an S-10, huh? Hope it had an engine swap. Those 2.8 V-6 engines are notorious for being gutless! My Jeep rolls on 32s now and with the 4.0L its still way underpowered. Needs a Hemi!

Those early 80's car ads are awesome. Is that one of the village people driving that truck? And 40 mpg from a carbureted minitruck? Not in a gazillion years. Even with the weeniest 4cyl, 2wd and a 5spd youre lucky to see the mid 20s.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

grungerockjeepe said:


> And that AMC SX/4 (thats what the 4wd version of the spirit was called) is pretty sweet! 32's on an S-10, huh? Hope it had an engine swap. Those 2.8 V-6 engines are notorious for being gutless! My Jeep rolls on 32s now and with the 4.0L its still way underpowered. Needs a Hemi!



The reason I have these is I owned both in 1:1 

The S10 was hopped up. If you can believe it that little terror would chirp the tires into 4th gear. Yea 4th with a 2.8, No way near stock though. I had a Holley 4 bbl, doug thorley headers, crane cam, Mallery distributor, and chassis and body lift. The fenders and inner fenders were sawzalled to get them 32's to fit. The truck was purpose built for muddin. But was my daily driver for awhile after the mud. I'll never forget the first time my friends saw me in the truck with jaws agape and compliments, Ahh thanks for listening to me relive my youth.

I took the SX4 4 wheeling also but no where near the extent of that little S10

Now I gotta go find my pictures. 

Dave


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I love AMCs! If i had a full shop, one thing Id like to do is build a ridiculous SX/4 with a 401 and sitting on at least 35's. 

I figured getting that S10 on 32s would take a lot of doing. I had friends in high school who had them and just getting 30's on one is tough enough.


----------

